# Co-worker died on the job



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

About 2-3 weeks ago had a guy at company working in a drop tile ceiling about 14 feet up in the air on an extension ladder and something happened and he fell. He was working on his own for a period of time and was discovered on the floor. He was life flighted to a hospital and the next morning was pronounced dead. 

OSHA came in and investigated and found nothing wrong. I did not know him personally but he was said to be a VERY safe worker. The type that would yell at you for not tying off etc. He left behind a wife and kids.

Just a reminder for everyone to be safe and watch out for each other. It was a really sad situation at work because he had worked there for a very long time and most people knew him really well. Everyone needs to be safe and look out for one another out there.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

My condolences to his family!


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

Again condolenses.

I thought OSHA called for a fall restraint any time you were working 6' above a surface?


----------



## Selectric (Aug 18, 2009)

As long as you do not leave the work zone of the ladder. i.e. top two steps of a ladder or leaning past the rails.


----------



## Selectric (Aug 18, 2009)

If you are on a ladder that is on a level above 6' and you are within 6' of the edge you need to have fall protection.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Condolences to his family.You don't have to tie off when you are on an extension ladder so this guy wasn't doing anything wrong.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

that just sucks. My condolences as well.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. What a bummer.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Condolences to his family and the guys he worked with everyday


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

maybe he got electric shock from the ceiling grid being energized!! 

im sorry for his loss!


----------

